# surface film



## Maloney (25 Mar 2011)

hi,
I have a 34ltr planted with Anubias and Ferns , just recently i it has developed a sort of film of "stuff" on the surface, dunno what it is ,its greyish in colour , the water is clear, plants seem ok and are growing and fish seem happy too.
but its annoying as the tank is open , i skimmed it off but the next day it returned
Any ideas?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




Any ideas?
Tony


----------



## GHNelson (25 Mar 2011)

Hi
I find you get this white/grey film more when you inject C02 and have a heavily planted tank and not a 
lot of surface movement.
hoggie


----------



## Coiln3107 (25 Mar 2011)

As Hoggie says get the surface on the move and the film/scum goes with it. Regards Colin.


----------



## Maloney (25 Mar 2011)

its a 34 ltr withan Eheim 2213 filter, there certainly is surface movement! exept in one corner, where this film collects


----------



## Coiln3107 (26 Mar 2011)

Hi Maloney it sounds as if your answering your own question. Can you not change the filter height or output flow direction just to try and clear the problem corner? I don't know if the tank has the filter bonded in but if not move the filter and direct the flow in to the corner and see if that helps, or post a pic have fun regards Colin.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Mar 2011)

Maloney said:
			
		

> hi,
> I have a 34ltr planted with Anubias and Ferns , just recently i it has developed a sort of film of "stuff" on the surface, dunno what it is ,its greyish in colour , the water is clear, plants seem ok and are growing and fish seem happy too.
> but its annoying as the tank is open , i skimmed it off but the next day it returned
> Any ideas?
> ...


It's worth having a thorough read of viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13603
Have a look at your flow distribution as well as nutrients/CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## Maloney (26 Mar 2011)

looking closer at things, the flow has reduced considerably from my filter which is why i am noticing this film now  
its a eheim 2213 with spraybar only been running about a month, surely not blocked?


----------



## Gfish (26 Mar 2011)

Have you got filter wool in your filter? If so, a month is definitely quick enough for flow to slow considerably.
It's worth giving the filter a quick clean to be sure.


----------



## Maloney (27 Mar 2011)

hi, thanks for the speedy reply, i cleaned the filter wool which was pretty gungy, and repositioned spraybar a little, took some of the sylvania natans out which wasnt doing very well anyway,and it seems ok this morning.


----------

